

It's Ok For Founders To Cash In, But There Shouldn't Be Any Reason To Hide It - JaakkoP
http://www.arcticstartup.com/2012/05/22/its-ok-for-founders-to-cash-in-but-there-shouldnt-be-any-reason-to-hide-it

======
fleitz
Some people just don't want everyone in their social circle knowing they have
42 million dollars.

